# Tassimo Coffee Machine Giveaway



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

*TheCoffeeShop Co are giving away a Tassimo Fidelia Coffee Machine!* ( black model )









Simply visit our website and enter, the winner will be selected at random, for more information click the following link, good luck! :

Click Here to enter TheCoffeeShop Co Tassimo Machine Giveaway


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

What happens if your not on Twitter facebook or google?


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi PaulN,

Sorry, but yes, you do need a twitter account to participate.

this is so we can keep track of who has entered and allows the winner to be randomly selected by an independent 3rd party ( also helps us by spreading the word about TheCoffeeShop Co! )

Creating a twitter account only takes a minute, is free, and you could even delete the account once the winner has been selected if you wanted.

I've updated our entry page to make that more obvious.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

UPDATE: As we've had a fantastic response so far, approaching 1200 entries, we thought we'd make this giveaway even better by including some extra freebies if we reach our target of 5k entries before the close date.









Thanks to all those who've entered & supported us so far, & good luck!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

> *Kyle548*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> ...


When I try to open the links.


----------

